# (Sto) Da sega



## CarolMamkny

¡Buen día foreros!

Aunque ya se que "Sega" tiene diferentes significados no sé como traducirlo al castellano en este caso. Uno de mis amigos me dijo que la expresión *"(Sto) da sega*" se aproxima a la expresión romana "*Sto ´na crema*". Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo se traduce "da sega" en este caso y si esta expresión se usa en toda Italia o tiene un uso solo regional? 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## neutrino2

Yo te puedo decir que no la he oído nunca (y soy del Norte de Italia), así que supongo que será regional...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Carol:

Según este hilo sería algo así como "estoy genial/estupendo/ fantástico, de la hostia , del copón , que te cagas (de bien), que me corro (del gusto) " y muchas más que ahora no se me ocurren.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Buen día foreros!
> 
> Aunque ya se que "Sega" tiene diferentes significados no sé como traducirlo al castellano en este caso. Uno de mis amigos me dijo que la expresión *"(Sto) da sega*" se aproxima a la expresión romana "*Sto ´na crema*". Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo se traduce "da sega" en este caso y si esta expresión se usa en toda Italia o tiene un uso solo regional?
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!


 
Sega = masturbación masculina 

gatogab


----------



## fabiog_1981

gatogab said:


> Sega = masturbación masculina
> 
> gatogab



Sì gatogab. Ma secondo non c'entra niente.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola!
Un amigo me acaba de proponer traducirlo como:

*"Estoy que me vengo" *

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## gatogab

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola!
> Un amigo me acaba de proponer traducirlo como:
> 
> *"Estoy que me vengo" *
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?


 
gg


----------



## Antpax

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola!
> Un amigo me acaba de proponer traducirlo como:
> 
> *"Estoy que me vengo" *
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?


 
Hola:

Si es lo que creo que es, sí. Es curioso pero en España nos vamos mientras que en otros paises se vienen. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## la italianilla

Spero che non s'offenda nessuno, ma quest'espressione - secondo la mia modesta opinione - è veramente brutta forte...
Mai usata. E penso che non inizierò ora  
Posso sapere dove o da chi l'hai sentita? Mi incuriosisce sapere se si tratta di un regionalismo o se sia un gergo giovanile...
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> Spero che non s'offenda nessuno, ma quest'espressione - secondo la mia modesta opinione - è veramente brutta forte...
> Mai usata. E penso che non inizierò ora
> Posso sapere dove o da chi l'hai sentita? Mi incuriosisce sapere se si tratta di un regionalismo o se sia un gergo giovanile...
> Ciao!


Parece ser jerga metropolitana romanesca, por el *'sto da'*.
gatogab
PD........Fare sega = mancare a scuola per andare a spasso.
(Da "Pierino contro tutti")
gg


----------



## CarolMamkny

la italianilla said:


> Spero che non s'offenda nessuno, ma quest'espressione - secondo la mia modesta opinione - è veramente brutta forte...
> Mai usata. E penso che non inizierò ora
> Posso sapere dove o da chi l'hai sentita? Mi incuriosisce sapere se si tratta di un regionalismo o se sia un gergo giovanile...
> Ciao!


 
La expresión es vulgar y no creo que sea parte del vocabulario de mucha gente- se la escuche a un grupo de chicos (13-19 años) unos viene de Roma y otros de Napoles (y sus alrededores). Y entre ellos creeme que esta expresión se usa y bastante.... Puede que se la hayan inventado hace poco. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## gatogab

CarolMamkny said:


> La expresión es vulgar y no creo que sea parte del vocabulario de mucha gente- se la escuche a un grupo de chicos (13-19 años) unos viene de Roma y otros de Napoles (y sus alrededores). Y entre ellos creeme que esta expresión se usa y bastante.... Puede que se la hayan inventado hace poco.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Sulla volgarità nel dialetto romano, vi invito a leggere questo:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_romanesco
Perche sono convinto si tratti di romanesco.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Yo coincido con neutrino, que en el norte nunca la he oído..probablemente es "romanesco" como dice gatogab.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Yo coincido con neutrino, que en el norte nunca la he oído..probablemente es "romanesco" como dice gatogab.


 
* ...que en el norte nunca la he oído...*
 ...tampoco yo la he oído en el norte...

¿'Suena' mejor?
¿O estoy equivocado?
Buen fin de semana
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Ajaj, no sé, tú me dices si suena mejor o no!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Os corrijo con cariño . Las  dos suenan bien pero hay que cambiarlas un poquito:

Yo coincido con neutrino *en* que en el norte nunca la he oído..probablemente es "romanesco" como dice gatogab.

Yo coincido con neutrino *en que *tampoco yo la he oído en el norte...

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Os corrijo con cariño . Las dos suenan bien pero hay que cambiarlas un poquito:
> 
> Yo coincido con neutrino *en* que en el norte nunca la he oído..probablemente es "romanesco" como dice gatogab.
> 
> Yo coincido con neutrino *en que *tampoco yo la he oído en el norte...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Irenita, Ant es un buen ajustador de frases.
Confiemonos.
gg


----------

